# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل قول بعض المصريين (يا خراشي) شرك ؟

## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

قال أخونا بندر المحياني (في صفحته على الفايسبوك):
تنبيه حول عبارة "يا خراشي" ..
"يقال" أن (الخراشي) هو أول من تولى الأزهر، وكان المظلوم يستنصر به، فأصبحت تقال حتى بعد موته من باب الشرك. إنتهى

وجدت ,في الموسوعة الحرة, ترجمة للشيخ محمد الخَرَاشِي حيث جاء فيها ما يلي:
الإمام الشيخ *أبو عبد الله محمد بن جمال الدين عبد الله بن علي الخراشي المالكي* (1010 هـ(1601م) ـ 1101 هـ (1690م) أول امام للجامع الأزهر الشريف وأحد كبار العلماء المسلمين.
*محتويات*

*ميلاده*

ولد الخراشي سنة 1010هـ (1601م)، وأقام بالقاهرة، وتوفي ودُفن فيها سنة 1101 هـ (1690م).
*نسبته*

سمي بالخراشي نسبة إلى قريته التي ولد بها، قرية أبو خراش، التابعة لمركز شبراخيت، بمحافظة البحيرة. وضبطه بعضهم باسم (الخَراشي) بفتح الخاء، وبعضهم بكسرها، ولكن الأصح أنها بالفتح، قال الزبيدي في تاج العروس: شيخ مشايخنا أبو عبد الله الخراشي من قرية أبي خَراش كسحاب.
*نشأته ومراحل تعليمه*

لم ينل الشيخ الخراشي شهرته الواسعة هذه إلا بعد أن تقدمت به السِّن، ولذلك لم يذكر أحد من المؤرخين شيءًا عن نشأته. تلقى الشيخ تعليمه على يد نخبة من العلماء والأعلام، مثل والده الشيخ جمال الدين عبد الله بن علي الخراشي الذي غرس فيه حبًّا للعلم وتطلعًا للمعرفة، كما تلقى العلم على يد الشيخ العلامة إبراهيم اللقاني، وكلاهما -الشيخ اللقاني ووالده الخراشي- تلقى معارفه وروى عن الشيخ سالم السنهوري عن النجم الغيطي عن شيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري عن الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني بسنده عن البخاري. وتلقى أيضًا العلم على أيدي الشيخ الأجهوري، والشيخ يوسف الغليشي، والشيخ عبد المعطي البصير، والشيخ ياسين الشامي، وغيرهم من العلماء والمشايخ الذين رسموا لحياته منهجًا سار على خطواته حتى توفاه الله. وقد درس الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله الخراشي علوم الأزهر المقررة حينئذ مثل: التفسير، والحديث، والتوحيد، والتصوف، والفقه، وأصول الفقه، وعلم الكلام، والنحو، والصرف، والعروض، والمعاني والبيان، والبديع والأدب، والتاريخ، والسيرة النبوية، وأيضًا درس علوم المنطق، والوضع والميقات، ودرس أمهات الكتب في كل هذه العلوم السالفة الذكر على أيدي شيوخ عظماء بعلمهم وخلقهم. وقد ظل الشيخ عشرات السنين يعلم ويتعلم، ويفيد ويستفيد من العلم والعلماء، وظل يروي طيلة حياته ويُروى عنه، وبات يضيف ويشرح ويعلق على كل ما يقع بين يديه وتقع عيناه، فأفاد بلسانه وقلمه جمهرة كبيرة من العلماء الذين كانوا يعتزون به وبالانتماء إليه، والنهل من علمه الغزير، ومعرفته الواسعة.
*تلاميذه ودورهم في رفع شأن الاسلام*

من تلاميذ الشيخ الخراشي: الشيوخ: أحمد اللقاني، ومحمد الزرقاني، وعلي اللقاني، وشمس الدين اللقاني، وداود اللقاني، ومحمد النفراوي، والشيخ أحمد النفراوي، والشبراخيتي، وأحمد الفيومي، وإبراهيم الفيومي، وأحمد المشرفي، والعلامة عبد الباقي القليني (الذي تولى مشيخة الأزهر وأصبح رابع المشايخ)، والشيخ علي المجدولي، والشيخ أبو حامد الدمياطي، والعلامة شمس الدين البصير السكندري، وأبو العباس الديربي صاحب المؤلفات القيمة والعديدة، وتتلمذ على يديه الشيخ إبراهيم بن موسى الفيومي الذي أصبح شيخًا للأزهر. وكل هؤلاء المشايخ الذين تتلمذوا على يديه حملوا لواء العلم والمعرفة من بعده، وكان لهم الدور البارز في رفع شأن الإسلام واللغة العربية، وكلهم أصبحت لهم مكانتهم المرموقة، وتتلمذ على أيديهم الألوف من طلاب العلم والمعرفة.
*أخلاقه*

كان الشيخ الخراشي—متواضع  ا عفيفًا، واسع الخلق، كثير الأدب والحياء، كريم النفس، حلو الكلام، يُسَخِّر نفسه لخدمة الناس وقضاء حاجاتهم بنفسه، واسع الصدر، تعلم على يديه طلاب العلم من شتى بقاع الأرض يسألونه ويستمعون إليه ويناقشونه دون ضيق منه أو تذمر، رحب الأفق لا يمل ولا يسأم. قال عنه الشيخ علي الصعيدي العدوي المالكي في حاشيته التي جعلها على شرحه الصغير لمتن خليل: هو العلامة الإمام والقدوة الهمام، شيخ المالكية شرقًا وغربًا، قدوة السالكين عجمًا وعربًا، مربي المريدين، كهف السالكين، سيدي أبو عبد الله بن علي الخراشي. انتهت إليه الرياسة في مصر حتى إنه لم يبق بها في آخر عمره إلا طلبته، وطلبة طلبته، وكان متواضعًا عفيفًا، واسع الخلق، كثير الأدب والحياء، كريم النفس، جميل المعاشرة، حلو الكلام، كثير الشفاعات عند الأمراء وغيرهم، مهيب المنظر، دائم الطهارة، كثير الصمت، كثير الصيام والقيام، زاهدًا، ورعًا، متقشفًا في مأكله وملبسه ومفرشه وأمور حياته، وكان لا يصلي الفجر صيفًا ولا شتاء إلا بالجامع الأزهر، ويقضي بعض مصالحه من السوق بيده، وكذلك مصلحة بيته في منزله. ويقول عنه من عاشره: ما ضبطنا عليه ساعة هو فيها غافل عن مصالح دينه أو دنياه، وكان إذا دخل منزله يتعمم بشملة صوف بيضاء، وكان لا يَملُّ في درسه من سؤال سائل، لازم القراءة لا سيما بعد شيخه البرهان اللقاني، وأبي الضياء علي الأجهوري. وكان يقسم متن خليل في فقه المالكية إلى نصفين، نصف يقرؤه بعد الظهر عند المنبر كتلاوة القرآن، ويقرأ نصفه الثاني في اليوم التالي، وكان له في منزله خلوة يتعبد فيها، وكانت الهدايا والنذور تأتيه من أقصى بلاد المغرب، وغيرها من سائر البلاد، فلا يمس منها شيءًا، بل كان يعطيها لمعارفه والمقربين منه يتصرفون فيها.
*منزلته*

لقد ذاع صيته، وطارت شهرته وسمت مكانته—بين العامة والخاصة، فكان الحكام يقبلون شفاعته، وكان الطلبة يقبلون على دروسه وينهلون من معارفه الفياضة التي لا تنضب، وكان العامة يفدون إليه لينالوا من كرمه ويهتدون بعلمه وخلقه. قال عنه الجبرتي: هو الإمام العلامة والحبر الفهامة، شيخ الإسلام والمسلمين ووارث علوم سيد المرسلين، وقد ذاعت شهرته أيضًا في البلاد الإسلامية حتى بلغت بلاد المغرب وأواسط أفريقيا حتى نيجيريا، وبلاد الشام والجزيرة العربية واليمن، وقد مكَّن الشيخ من بلوغ هذه الشهرة انتشار طلابه وكثرتهم في أقطار عديدة، واشتهاره بالعلم والتقوى. وقال عنه المرادي في سلك الدرر: الإمام الفقيه ذو العلوم الوهبية والأخلاق المرضية، المتفق على فضله، وولايته، وحسن سيرته. واشتهر في أقطار الأرض كبلاد المغرب، والشام، والحجاز، والروم، واليمن، وكان يعير من كتبه، ومن خزانة الوقف بيده لكل طالب، إيثارًا لوجه الله.
*مؤلفاته*

كان الشيخ واسع العلم متنوع الثقافة، وخاصة في تفسير القرآن الكريم، وفي الفقه على مذهب الإمام مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه، لذا ترك مكتبة عربية وإسلامية ثرية بمؤلفاته التي امتلأت باللآلئ والجواهر، قلما يوجد لها مثيل، ومن كتبه: 1- رسالة في البسملة، وهو شرح لهذه الآية الكريمة. 2- الشرح الكبير على متن خليل، في فقه المالكية، في ثمانية مجلدات. 3- الشرح الصغير لمختصر خليل على متن خليل أيضًا، في أربعة مجلدات. 4- منتهى الرغبة في حل ألفاظ النخبة، وهو شرح لكتاب نخبة الفكر للعلامة ابن حجر العسقلاني، في مصطلح الحديث. 5- الفرائد السنية في حل ألفاظ السنوسية في التوحيد. 6- الأنوار القدسية في الفرائد الخراشية، وهو شرح للعقيدة السنوسية الصغرى، المسماة (أم البراهين). 7- حاشية على شرح الشيخ على إيساغوجي في المنطق، وهو من أشهر كتب المنطق.
*ولايته لمشيخةالأزهر*

تكاد الروايات تجمع على أن الشيخ الخراشي—أول من تولى منصب شيخ الأزهر، وجميعها تذكر أنه نال هذا المنصب عن جدارة واستحقاق، فقد ولي الشيخ –- مشيخة الأزهر سنة 1090هـ = 1679م، وكان عمره وقتذاك حوالي ثمانين عامًا، واستمر في المشيخة حتى توفاه الله تعالى.
*وفاته*

وافاه أجله المحتوم صبيحة يوم الأحد السابع والعشرين من شهر ذي الحجة سنة (1101هـ = 1690م) عن عمر يناهز التسعين عامًا. دفن الشيخ الخراشي مع والده بوسط قرافة المجاورين، وقبره معروف، تاركًا للأزهر ما يقرب من عشرين مؤلفًا، ما زالت من أهم المراجع للعلماء.
*مصادر ترجمته*

- الأزهر، تاريخه وتطوره، علي عبد العظيم، وآخرون ص 283.
- الأزهر في ألف عام، محمد عبد المنعم خفاجي.
- الأعلام للزركلي 6/240، 241.
- سلك الدرر في أعيان القرن الثاني عشر 4/62.
- شيوخ الأزهر، أشرف فوزي صالح، ص(5 - 9).
- صفوة ما انتشر من أخبار صلحاء القرن الحادي عشر، محمد الأفراني، ص205.
- عجائب الآثار في التراجم والأخبار، للجبرتي 1/166.
- كنز الجوهر في تاريخ الأزهر، الشيخ سليمان رصد الزياتي.
- مقدمة حاشية الصعيدي على شرح الخراشي لمتن خليل.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

الأمر أيسر من ذلك يا أبا عبد الله، لا يقصد المصريون بذلك دعاء غائب غير قادر، وإنما هي كلمة جرت على ألسنتهم، لا يقصدون حقيقتها!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> لا يقصد المصريون بذلك دعاء غائب غير قادر، وإنما هي كلمة جرت على ألسنتهم، لا يقصدون حقيقتها!


هو كذلك ، بل أكثر المصريين الذين يقولون هذه العبارة - إن لم يكن كلهم - لا يعرف من هو (( خراشي )) ، ولا يدور في رأسه أنه رجل وأنه كان أول شيخ للجامع الأزهر.

ومع ذلك لا بد من تحذير الناس وتنبيههم إلى ترك هذا الكلام.
ومن تلك العبارات أيضًا قول عوام المصريين في الملمات : (( يا أبي )) وبالعامية (( يا بوي )) ، وقد يكون أبوه مات من سنين وواراه التراب ، وهم لا يعرفون معناها ولا يقصدونه .

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك, على هذا التنبيه.
 لكن ألا ترى أيها الأخ الكريم أن شريعتنا تدعو إلى التنبه و الإحتياط حتى في الألفاظ ؟
فالصحابة الذين قالوا:(( ما شاء الله و شاء محمد)) لم يكونوا يعتقدون أن الرسول  صلى الله عليه و سلم شريك لله, ومع ذلك حذرهم و نهاههم  عن ذلك .
و قول الرجل ما شاء الله و شئت. فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( أجعلتني لله ندا!؟ )) مع عدم اعتقاد الرجل أن مشيئة النبي مساوية لمشيئة الله.
فهذه الألفاظ الشركية حتى ولم يعتقدها الإنسان فهي شرك أصغر.

----------


## سعد الأحمدين

موضوع طيب أبا عبد الله، 
ما يوجد مقام كمقام التوحيد حتى يصان.

----------


## محمد ثروت خليفة

```
بارك الله فيك و نفع بك, على هذا التنبيه.
لكن ألا ترى أيها الأخ الكريم أن شريعتنا تدعو إلى التنبه و الإحتياط حتى في الألفاظ ؟
فالصحابة الذين قالوا:(( ما شاء الله و شاء محمد)) لم يكونوا يعتقدون أن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم شريك لله, ومع ذلك حذرهم و نهاههم عن ذلك .
و قول الرجل ما شاء الله و شئت. فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( أجعلتني لله ندا!؟ )) مع عدم اعتقاد الرجل أن مشيئة النبي مساوية لمشيئة الله.
فهذه الألفاظ الشركية حتى ولم يعتقدها الإنسان فهي شرك أصغر
```

صدقت 
قد إنتفعنا فبارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد النحراوي

يقول العلماء أن الحكم على الشيء فرعٌ عن تصوره ، لذلك فإن تلك الكلمات يجب أن تُتَصور جيداً قبل الحكم بأنها من الشرك أو من غيره.

وهذه العبارة "يا خراشي" أو عبارة "يا فرحتي" (يعرفها المصريون كذلك) هي من الصيغ الإنفعالية والتي تدل على التعجب أو الإستنكار والإستهجان ، وهي من الألفاظ العامية التي جرت على لسان الناس بغير معرفة منهم لتفصيل معناها أو لأصلها ، بل هم يعلمون منها فقط المرادَ بها ، مثل أن تقول أنت "بخٍ بخٍ" رغم أنها كلمات مبهمة ، لكنها تشير إلى فهمٍ معين لا يراد منها إلا ذلك الفهم.

وليست كل أدوات النداء يُقصدُ بها الدعاء ، فهناك ألفاظ يقصد بها التعجب أو الاستنكار أو الحسرة ، كما في قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أَن تَقُولَ نَفْسٌ يَا حَسْرَتَى علَى مَا فَرَّطتُ فِي جَنبِ اللَّهِ وَإِن كُنتُ لَمِنَ السَّاخِرِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، أوكما في قوله سبحانه:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِؤُون :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، وكذلك في قوله عز مِن قائل:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَقَالُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا هَذَا يَوْمُ الدِّينِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .

ومن المعلوم أن ألفاظ الإستغاثة يُقصدُ بها النداء وليس التعجب أو الإستنكار ، خاصة إذا كانت كلمات مبهمة أو غير معلوم أصلها ، أو كانت الكلمة التي جاءت بعد أداة النداء ليست عَلَمَاً  ، فهنا لا يصح أن نحكم على تلك الكلمة أنها من الشرك ، أو أن نحكم على قائلها بأنه مشرك ، أما ما يحدث من بعض إخواننا في الشام حين يقولون "يا محمد" عند التعجب ، فهذا غير جائز ألبتة لأنه نداء واضح بلا أي لبس ، وكأنه مثل قول النصارى "يا عيسى" حين يتعجبون.

نعم .. يجب أن يُوجه الناسُ لاستخدام ألفاظ السنة في إنفعالاتهم ، كأن يقولوا "سبحان الله" عند التعجب ، أو "الله أكبر" عند إستعظام الأمر ، وكل ذلك ورد في السنة ، وأن يتركوا ما يُشتبه فيه من القول ، ولكن حتى ذلك الحين يجب أن نترفق بالناس وأن نعذرهم بجهلهم خاصة في مثل ما تقدم.

والله تعالى اعلم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ومن المعلوم أن ألفاظ الإستغاثة يُقصدُ بها النداء وليس التعجب أو الإستنكار ، خاصة إذا كانت كلمات مبهمة أو غير معلوم أصلها ، أو كانت الكلمة التي جاءت بعد أداة النداء ليست عَلَمَاً ، فهنا لا يصح أن نحكم على تلك الكلمة أنها من الشرك ، أو أن نحكم على قائلها بأنه مشرك ، أما ما يحدث من بعض إخواننا في الشام حين يقولون "يا محمد" عند التعجب ، فهذا غير جائز ألبتة لأنه نداء واضح بلا أي لبس ، وكأنه مثل قول النصارى "يا عيسى" حين يتعجبون.
> 
> نعم .. يجب أن يُوجه الناسُ لاستخدام ألفاظ السنة في إنفعالاتهم ، كأن يقولوا "سبحان الله" عند التعجب ، أو "الله أكبر" عند إستعظام الأمر ، وكل ذلك ورد في السنة ، وأن يتركوا ما يُشتبه فيه من القول ، ولكن حتى ذلك الحين يجب أن نترفق بالناس وأن نعذرهم بجهلهم خاصة في مثل ما تقدم.
> 
> والله تعالى اعلم.


سبحانه وتعالى ..
طالما أنه دعاء غير الله عز وجل ، فتبقى حقيقته أنه ( شرك ) .
والقصد لا يغير من حقيقة الشىء نفسه .

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> يقول العلماء أن الحكم على الشيء فرعٌ عن تصوره ، لذلك فإن تلك الكلمات يجب أن تُتَصور جيداً قبل الحكم بأنها من الشرك أو من غيره.......
> 
> .....


شكرا  أستاذ محمد على تعقبكم المفيد, لكن (خراشي) إسم علم, كعبد القادر و كالجيلاني و كالبدوي.
وما نقلت,أنا , هذا الكلام إلا لتنبيه فقط.
وكما لا يخفى عليكم, إن شاء الله, أن الإنسان يقع في أشياء لا يلقي لها بالا وهي عند الله عظيمة القبح, كما قال عليه الصلاة و السلام :(( إن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله لا يلقي لها بالا يرفعه الله بها درجات وإن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله لا يلقي لها بالا يهوي بها في جهنم)) [البخاري ].
وما قلته أستاذنا الفاضل قد ينطبق على لفظة (يا خرابي) و ما شابهها. 
و الله المستعان

----------


## محمد النحراوي

> سبحانه وتعالى ..
> طالما أنه دعاء غير الله عز وجل ، فتبقى حقيقته أنه ( شرك ) .


قلتُ أن ألفاظ النداء لا يُقصد بها الدعاء دوماً ، فراجع الكلام.




> والقصد لا يغير من حقيقة الشىء نفسه .


لا نتكلم عن العذر بحسن القصد هنا بل عن العذر بالجهل ، والبون بينهما شاسع ، فمعلومٌ أن حسن القصد لا يُصلح العمل الفاسد (إذا ثبت أنه فاسد) ، ولكن الجهل يُعذِرُ صاحبه حتى يُبيّنَ له الحق (حتى وإن أتى شِركاً) ،  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .

والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد النحراوي

> شكرا  أستاذ محمد على تعقبكم المفيد, لكن (خراشي) إسم علم, كعبد القادر و كالجيلاني و كالبدوي.
> وما نقلت,أنا , هذا الكلام إلا لتنبيه فقط.
> وكما لا يخفى عليكم, إن شاء الله, أن الإنسان يقع في أشياء لا يلقي لها بالا وهي عند الله عظيمة القبح, كما قال عليه الصلاة و السلام :(( إن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله لا يلقي لها بالا يرفعه الله بها درجات وإن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله لا يلقي لها بالا يهوي بها في جهنم)) [البخاري ].
> وما قلته أستاذنا الفاضل قد ينطبق على لفظة (يا خرابي) و ما شابهها. 
> و الله المستعان


شكر الله لك أخي الفاضل وزادك حرصاً على تحري الحق ، وعلى تحري النصح لإخوانك.

بالنسبة لكلمة "خراشي" ، وهل هي اسم علم أو غير ذلك ، فيجب أولاً أن نُعرّف "العَلَم".

بقول ابن عقيل في شرح الألفية: "هو الاسم الذي يعين مسماه مطلقا." انتهى.
وهذا يعني أن "العَلَم" هو اسم يدل على مسماه بذاته ، ولا يحتاج إلى قرينة خارجة عنه حتى يُعلم منها أنه علم ، فهل هذا الحال ينطبق معنا في هذه الكلمة "خراشي" ؟ ، الصحيح أن لا ، لأننا إذا سألنا من يقول هذه الكلمة إذا كان يعرف مسماها بذاتها بدون توضيح خارج ، لقال لا أعلم ، لذلك تنتفي صفة "العَلَم" عن هذه الكلمة في حق أكثر الناس ، بخلاف كلمة مثل "محمد" ، أو "مكة" ، أو "مصر" فهذه كلمات تدل على مسمياتها بذاتها عند أكثر الناس.

ثم هل هناك ما يُثبت أنها كلمة نشأت من نداء "الشيخ الخراشي"؟ أيضاً الصحيح أنه لا يوجد ، بل قد تكون هي كلمة حُرفت من كلمة "خرابي" التي تجري على لسان الناس كما تفضلتَ بالذكر ، وهذا معلومٌ عند الناس أنهم يغيرون حروفاً في بعض الكلمات التي يظنون فحشها مثل تلك الكلمة المشتقة من الخراب ، وله أمثلة في العامية المصرية ، حتى ان بعض الناس عندنا في مصر يستبدل أحياناً كلمة "يخرب" هذه "بكلمة "يُخرم".

أما بالنسبة للحديث المذكور فقد جاء فيه - وهو الشاهد الذي أردتَه - "لا يُلقي لها بالا" ، وقوله هذا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا يعني أن العبد جاهل بالكلمة أو لا يقصدها ، بل تعني أنه قصدها ، ولكنه لم يتأملها ، واستهتر بها ، أو لا يحسب أنها كلمة قد تُهلكه ، بل يظن مثلاً أنها من الصغائر ، أما في مسألتنا هذه ، فنحن نتكلم عمن يجهل معنى الكلمة ، ولا يقصد بها النداء بل يقصد التعجب ، وخاصة كما ذكرتُ أنه لا يوجد ما يُثبت أن منشأ الكلمة قُصد به نداء العَلَم.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.
أرى أن مناط المسألة أمران:
الأول: إثبات أن المصريين كانوا يدعون هذا الشيخ فعلاً، وأنهم ظلوا على ذلك بعد موته، ما دليل ذلك تاريخيا؟ وهل هذا كلام موثق؟
الثاني: معرفة دلالة اللفظ من جهة اللغة.
أما الأول، فيلزم المدعيَ الإتيان به موثقًا، وما يدرينا لعله كلام مختلق لا حقيقة له، ولا يبعد أن يخرج علينا من يقول: قول (يا عيني) شرك، لأن من علماء المسلمين عالمًا اسمه بدر الدين العيني، كان الناس يدعونه ثم كان كذا وكذا ...
فالمطلوب إذن توثيق هذا الكلام عن الشيخ الخراشي.
وأما النظر في الدلالة اللغوية، فقاضٍ بأن ذلك المعنى غير مقصود البتة، ولا يفهم أحدٌ من هذا اللفظ استغاثة ولا شركًا، ولهذا نظائر في الكلام، وذلك كقولهم (قاتلك الله)، و(ثكلتك أمك) وكقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (أفلح وأبيه ...) على أحد التخريجات.
نعم الأولى ترك مثل هذه الألفاظ المحدثة لما فيها من الإيهام، ولأن فيها حيدة عن لسان العرب، لكن لا يقال: إن هذا القول من هذه الطائفة شرك، لا لأنهم لا يقصدون الشرك، بل لأن اللفظ في خطابهم لا يحمل هذا المعنى أصلاً.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بعض الناس خيالها واسع
هذه الكلمة محرفة عن ((يا خرابي)) بالعامية فهى نطق بالتدليل أو التغيير للكلمة كعادة بعض المصريين
ولا يعرف المصريون الخراشي المدفون في مصر أو آل الخراشي بالجزيرة !
لا أخالفكم في التحذير من الشرك لكن لا ينبغى تجاهل نية القائل والتنبيه عليه بلطف فقلوب العوام لا تطيق التعمق وما يشبهه

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم على التوضيح. الأخ الذي نبه على ذلك مصري فقلت هو أدرى بمعنى اللفظة, أما أنا لا علم لي بها و لا يتداولها المغاربة عندنا. فكنت أظن أن خراشي هذا عندكم كالبدوي أو الجيلاني. فأحببت التنبيه. جزاكم الله كل خير.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> ما يوجد مقام كمقام التوحيد حتى يصان.


نعم، وكذلك لا توجد تهمة أشدّ من الشرك.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ولا يبعد أن يخرج علينا من يقول: قول (يا عيني) شرك، لأن من علماء المسلمين عالمًا اسمه بدر الدين العيني، كان الناس يدعونه ثم كان كذا وكذا ...


وفقك الله تبارك وتعالى ..
الناس تقول يا عيني عند التأسف على شىء سىء حدث لبعض الناس ، وليس عند الفزع الشديد أو حدوث مكروه كما هي الحال في كلمة ( يا خراشي) 
فما ذكرته ليس له علاقة بمسألتنا .



> وأما النظر في الدلالة اللغوية، فقاضٍ بأن ذلك المعنى غير مقصود البتة، ولا يفهم أحدٌ من هذا اللفظ استغاثة ولا شركًا، ولهذا نظائر في الكلام، وذلك كقولهم (قاتلك الله)، و(ثكلتك أمك) وكقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (أفلح وأبيه ...) على أحد التخريجات.


وما هو المعنى اللغوي لكمة خراشي حتى يقوله بعض المصريين عند الفزع الشديد وحدوث السوء والعياذ بالله تبارك وتعالى ؟ !
المعنى الوحيد الصحيح الموافق للحالة التي تقال فيها هذه الكلمة أنها نداء شخص لتفريج الكربات .
و : ( قاتلك الله عز وجل ) ، ( ثكلتك أمك ) ، ( أفلح وأبيه ) ليس لها علاقة من قريب أو بعيد بــ : ( يا خراشي ) .



> ولا يعرف المصريون الخراشي المدفون في مصر أو آل الخراشي بالجزيرة !


على فرض إن المصريين الآن لا يعرفون من هو الخراشي ، فالقدماء منهم كانوا يعرفون واحد اسمه الخراشي وكان قبره يزار من البعض !



> قلتُ أن ألفاظ النداء لا يُقصد بها الدعاء دوماً ، فراجع الكلام.


ألفاظ النداء إن كانت لشخص عند وقت الشدائد والسوء فلا حكم عليها إلا أنها دعاء .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*الأمور عند المسلم واضحة ولله سبحانه وتعالى الحمد ،
والمتأمل لحال بعض طوائف المصريين وكثرة الشركيات والضلالات فيهم يعلم ما هو الحكم الصحيح على كلمة " يا خراشي " 
فهذه الكلمة تطلق عند الخوف الشديد أو الصدمة أو المصيبة عند بعض النساء ، فلماذا سيطلق الناس هذا النداء أصلا إلا إذا كان له أصل ؟!
وفي كتاب : الضوء اللامع للسخاوي ترجمة لعمر بن علي بن عمر البحيري الخراشي ، وقد صرح في أخر ترجمته أن قبره يزار !!
وسمي بالخراشي نسبة لقريته " أبو خراش " !!مثل الدسوقي ، نسبة لقريته دسوق !!

فصورة المسألة الآن : 
نداء  لــــــــــــــ  ــــــ : ( اسم شخص كان قبره يزار )  عند الشدائد والأزمات والكربات !!
ولا يوجد أي معنى لغوي في حالة الكربات لهذه الكلمة يصرفها عن هذا الندا الشركي ! 
فما الذي يمنعنا أن نقول أنها شرك ؟!

*

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.
قلت: إن الأولى ترك مثل هذا، لكن لا يقال: إنه شرك!



> الناس تقول يا عيني عند التأسف على شىء سىء حدث لبعض الناس ، وليس عند الفزع الشديد أو حدوث مكروه كما هي الحال في كلمة ( يا خراشي) 
> فما ذكرته ليس له علاقة بمسألتنا .


أنا قصدت مجرد التمثيل، والحق أن التعبيرين لا يدلان على نداء أصلا فضلا عن أن يدلا على استغاثة وشرك!



> وما ... المعنى اللغوي لكمة خراشي حتى يقوله بعض المصريين عند الفزع الشديد وحدوث السوء والعياذ بالله تبارك وتعالى ؟ !


كالمعنى اللغوي لكلمة (خرابي)، لا يقصد به نداء، وإنما هي كلمة تلهف وتفجع.



> المعنى الوحيد الصحيح الموافق للحالة التي تقال فيها هذه الكلمة أنها نداء شخص لتفريج الكربات .


ايتني بمصري واحد يفهم من هذا اللفظ أنه نداء شخص...!
سؤال:
ما الفرق بين قول: يا خراشي أو يا خرابي، وقول: يا بدوي؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيكم.
> قلت: إن الأولى ترك مثل هذا، لكن لا يقال: إنه شرك!
> أنا قصدت مجرد التمثيل، والحق أن التعبيرين لا يدلان على نداء أصلا فضلا عن أن يدلا على استغاثة وشرك!
> كالمعنى اللغوي لكلمة (خرابي)، لا يقصد به نداء، وإنما هي كلمة تلهف وتفجع.
> ايتني بمصري واحد يفهم من هذا اللفظ أنه نداء شخص...!
> سؤال:
> ما الفرق بين قول: يا خراشي أو يا خرابي، وقول: يا بدوي؟


أحسنت لأنه بتحليل وتفسير سؤالك سوف نصل للحق إن شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى ..
السؤال هو : 
ما الفرق بين قول: يا خراشي أو يا خرابي، وقول: يا بدوي؟

الجواب 
( يا خراشي ) = ( يا بدوي ) 
دعاء أشخاص غير الله عز وجل عند الشدائد والكربات 
دعاء ( أعلام ) 
الأول : واحد اسمه الخراشي كان قبره يزار ! 
الثاني : واحد اسمه الدسوقي كان قبره يزار ولا يزال ! 
وكلمة : ( خراشي وبدوي ) ليس لهما معنى لغوي يخرجهما في حالة الكربات والشدائد عن النداء الشركي لأنهم أعلام أشخاص .
أمـــــــــــــ  ــــــا ( يا خرابي أو يلهوي ) : 
فكلمة ( خرابي ) وكلمة ( لهوي ) لهما معنى تخرجهما عن النداء الشركي ،
فهو احساس الإنسان بالحسرة على الخراب الواقع عليه فيقول يا خرابي واحساس الإنسان بالحسرة على اللهو الضائع منه بسبب الكربات فيقول يا لهوي !!
مثل احساس الإنسان بالألم في رجله فيقول :
 يا رجلي  يا بطني ، يا كذا وكذا ..
هو احساس الإنسان بالحسرة على ما فاته ويختلف النداء باختلاف الذي فاته !

ففرق بين دعاء الأشخاص الأعلام في وقت الشدائد والكربات مثل قول القائل : ( يا بدوي يا عدوي يا دسوقي يا خراشي ) 
وبين قول الإنسان : ( يا بطني يا لهوي يا رجلي يا خرابي  ) .

----------


## محمد النحراوي

الأخ الفاضل "وادي الذكريات" ،،
 أنت تجعل كلامك المحض مسلمات في مقابل ما أُسلف من تأصيل وذلك في عدة نقاط منها:

1 - أنت تصر أن هذه الكلمات تقال للاستجداء والاستغاثة عند التفجع ، وأقول لك كما أسلفتُ من قبل "إن الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره" ، وتصورك لمعنى تلك الكلمات قد جانبه الصواب ، لأنها كلمات تقال عند الإستقباح أو الاستهجان وتقال كذلك عند الإستحسان  ، كمثل أن تسمع إمرأة أمراً منكراً وفيه خدش للحياء فتقول هذه الكلمة ، أو أن ترى طفلاً صغيراً جميلاً فتداعبه بتلك الكلمة بشيء من التغنج.

2 - أنت تُصر على جعل هذه الكلمة "عَلَمَاً" رغم أنه قد تقدم تفسير العلم ، وأنه يجب أن يكون معلوماً ومفسرَاً بذاته ، وإلا فلا يصير عَلَمَاً ، بل مبهماً.

3 - أقررتَ في كلامك قاعدةً لا أدري من أين اتيت بها وهي قولك : "ألفاظ النداء إن كانت لشخص عند وقت الشدائد والسوء فلا حكم عليها إلا أنها دعاء" ، وهذا عجيب ، فنداء الغريق على شخص على الشاطيء بأن يقول له "يا محمد أنقذني" هو دعاء لغير الله تعالى في نظرك ، ولا حكم عليه غير ذلك ، كذلك فإنك قد عُدت لتثبت أن كلمة يا خراشي هي نداء لشخص وهذا إدعاء يلزمك أن تأتي معه ببينة ، وأنا أرضى بما رضي به أخي الكريم "أبو بكر" ، بأن تأتي بشخص واحد يقول لك أنه ينادي مقبوراً حين يقول تلك الكلمة.

هذا غيضٌ من فيض ، لأن أكثر كلامك - واعذر أخاك - فيه مغالطات ، ولكن الوقت لا يسع ردها.

وفقنا الله تعالى للصواب.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> 1 - أنت تصر أن هذه الكلمات تقال للاستجداء والاستغاثة عند التفجع ، وأقول لك كما أسلفتُ من قبل "إن الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره" ، وتصورك لمعنى تلك الكلمات قد جانبه الصواب ، لأنها كلمات تقال عند الإستقباح أو الاستهجان وتقال كذلك عند الإستحسان ، كمثل أن تسمع إمرأة أمراً منكراً وفيه خدش للحياء فتقول هذه الكلمة ، أو أن ترى طفلاً صغيراً جميلاً فتداعبه بتلك الكلمة بشيء من التغنج.


ليس هذا تصوري فقط بل هو تصور الآلاف من المصريين على آلاف مواقع الإنترنت لأن المقال المنتشر على آلاف المواقع فيه : ( قول المصريين عند المصيبة ) !! 



> كمثل أن تسمع إمرأة أمراً منكراً وفيه خدش للحياء فتقول هذه الكلمة ، أو أن ترى طفلاً صغيراً جميلاً فتداعبه بتلك الكلمة بشيء من التغنج


هذا عند الظرفاء فقط ، إنما هذا لا يمنع أن المعنى العام لهذه الكلمة يكون في الشدئد ! 
والدليل من كلامك أنت ، وهذا هو كلامك : 



> بل قد تكون هي كلمة حُرفت من كلمة "خرابي" التي تجري على لسان الناس كما تفضلتَ بالذكر ، وهذا معلومٌ عند الناس أنهم يغيرون حروفاً في بعض الكلمات التي يظنون فحشها مثل تلك الكلمة المشتقة من الخراب


فما علاقة الخراب بامرأة ترى طفلاً صغيراً جميلاً فتداعبه بتلك الكلمة بشيء من التغنج !
والناس تقول يا خرابي عند الشدئد .
فهل غيرت أقوالك يا أخي الكريم ؟ أم ماذا ؟
وعلى كل حال اطلاق كلمة " يا خراشي " عند الشدائد منتشر على آلاف المواقع المصرية والغير مصرية .



> أنت تُصر على جعل هذه الكلمة "عَلَمَاً" رغم أنه قد تقدم تفسير العلم ، وأنه يجب أن يكون معلوماً ومفسرَاً بذاته ، وإلا فلا يصير عَلَمَاً ، بل مبهماً.


أخي الكريم سواء كان علمًا أو أى شىء آخر ، حتى نخرج من الخلاف على ماهيته ,
الذي أعرفه من الدين : إن دعاء شخص ميت عند الشدائد هو شرك ، وسمي هذا الشخص علم أو أي شىء آخر ،



> أقررتَ في كلامك قاعدةً لا أدري من أين اتيت بها وهي قولك : "ألفاظ النداء إن كانت لشخص عند وقت الشدائد والسوء فلا حكم عليها إلا أنها دعاء" ، وهذا عجيب ، فنداء الغريق على شخص على الشاطيء بأن يقول له "يا محمد أنقذني" هو دعاء لغير الله تعالى في نظرك ، ولا حكم عليه غير ذلك


لا يوجد مغالطة أو شىء ..
أنت تعلم أن الكلام هو على رجل توفاه الله عز وجل ( غائب ) ، وليس على محمد الواقف على الشاطىء كي ينقذ الغريق .
وكما تعلم أن دعاء الأموات في وقت الشدائد والكربات هو شرك .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> *وفي كتاب : الضوء اللامع للسخاوي ترجمة لعمر بن علي بن عمر البحيري الخراشي ، وقد صرح في أخر ترجمته أن قبره يزار !!*


أنا اخطأت فالذي ذكر عنه أن قبره يزار هو جد عمر بن علي ، واعتذر على الخطأ .

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> ما الفرق بين قول: يا خراشي أو يا خرابي، وقول: يا بدوي؟
> 
> الجواب 
> ( يا خراشي ) = ( يا بدوي )


بل الفرق بينهما واضح جدًّا!
ولكي لا يطول النقاش من غير طائل أقول:
يلزمك يا أخي الكريم ليصح لك أن هذا القول شرك إثباتُ أمرين معًا:
الأول: أن المصريين كان من شأنهم دعاء هذا الرجل في حياته وبعد مماته!
الثاني: أن أحدًا يفهم من دلالة هذا اللفظ دعاء غير الله على وجه الاستغاثة الشركية.
أثبت هذا، وأنا أسلم لك بما تقوله حفظك الله.

----------


## محمد النحراوي

> فما علاقة الخراب بامرأة ترى طفلاً صغيراً جميلاً فتداعبه بتلك الكلمة بشيء من التغنج !
> والناس تقول يا خرابي عند الشدئد .
> فهل غيرت أقوالك يا أخي الكريم ؟ أم ماذا ؟


بل عندنا في مصر قد تقول المرأة للطفل "يا خلابي" بتغيير الراء إلى لام ، وهي تداعب شفته السفلى بسبابتها.

أخي بارك الله فيك ، إن قاموس الألفاظ المصرية فيه الكثير مثل هذا ، وعندنا كلمات تستخدم بعينها عند الإستحسان وعند الإستقباح وعند الندبة ، وأجد غضاضةَ في ذكر الكثير منها ، وأنت لن تتصور مدلول تلك الكلمات ومعانيها إلا إذا كنتَ مصرياً ، أو عشت زمانا طويلاً في مصر.

على أية حال هذا ما أراه صواباً ، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> بل عندنا في مصر قد تقول المرأة للطفل "يا خلابي" بتغيير الراء إلى لام ، وهي تداعب شفته السفلى بسبابتها.
> 
> أخي بارك الله فيك ، إن قاموس الألفاظ المصرية فيه الكثير مثل هذا ، وعندنا كلمات تستخدم بعينها عند الإستحسان وعند الإستقباح وعند الندبة ، وأجد غضاضةَ في ذكر الكثير منها ، وأنت لن تتصور مدلول تلك الكلمات ومعانيها إلا إذا كنتَ مصرياً ، أو عشت زمانا طويلاً في مصر.
> 
> على أية حال هذا ما أراه صواباً ، والله تعالى أعلم.


هذا ما حاولت إفهامه للأخوة في مشاركتى السابقة لما قلت :



> هذه الكلمة محرفة عن ((يا خرابي)) بالعامية فهى نطق بالتدليل أو التغيير للكلمة كعادة بعض المصريين


ومن يتكلم بكلام المصريين يعرف ما نقوله جيداً
وليس العيب فيمن لا يعرف كلام المصريين ولكن العيب فيمن ألف واخترع التحذير من هذا الوهم 
أقترح إغلاق الموضوع فالأمر واضح

----------


## المستمطر

الذي يقول ياخراشي من المصريين لا يقصد نداء أحد

----------


## أبو بدر

محمد النحراوي
أبو محمد الطنطاوي
أبو بكر المحلي

أوضحتم فأجدتم فجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## شيرين عابدين

كانوا يقولون وامعتصماه ولم يكن شركا !
وأنتظر منكم الإفادة أيضا بارك الله فيكم !

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> كانوا يقولون وامعتصماه ولم يكن شركا !


 نعم لم يكن شركًا، إذ النداء في مثل هذا ليس على حقيقته أصلاً، وهذا الأسلوب يسمى أسلوب الندبة، وهو نداء المتفجع عليه أو المتوجع منه نحوَ قول جرير:
حملت أمرا عظيمًا فاصطبرتَ له * وقمتَ فيه بأمرِ اللهِ يا عمرا
وقول الآخر:
فوا كبدا من حبِّ من لا يحبني * ومن عبراتٍ ما لهن فناءُ

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> نعم لم يكن شركًا، إذ النداء في مثل هذا ليس على حقيقته أصلاً، وهذا الأسلوب يسمى أسلوب الندبة، وهو نداء المتفجع عليه أو المتوجع منه نحوَ قول جرير:
> حملت أمرا عظيمًا فاصطبرتَ له * وقمتَ فيه بأمرِ اللهِ يا عمرا
> وقول الآخر:
> فوا كبدا من حبِّ من لا يحبني * ومن عبراتٍ ما لهن فناءُ


بوركت أستاذنا الفاضل ، طبعا أعرف أنه أسلوب الندبة ، لكن هذه قد عرفت عن المرأة التي استنجدت بالخليفة المعتصم، ليتدخل لحمايتها ، وقد استوعبنا القصة ، بل وزادت مكانة الخليفة في نفوسنا .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> بارك الله فيكم.
> أرى أن مناط المسألة أمران:
> الأول: إثبات أن المصريين كانوا يدعون هذا الشيخ فعلاً، وأنهم ظلوا على ذلك بعد موته، ما دليل ذلك تاريخيا؟ وهل هذا كلام موثق؟
> الثاني: معرفة دلالة اللفظ من جهة اللغة.
> أما الأول، فيلزم المدعيَ الإتيان به موثقًا، وما يدرينا لعله كلام مختلق لا حقيقة له، ولا يبعد أن يخرج علينا من يقول: قول (يا عيني) شرك، لأن من علماء المسلمين عالمًا اسمه بدر الدين العيني، كان الناس يدعونه ثم كان كذا وكذا ...
> فالمطلوب إذن توثيق هذا الكلام عن الشيخ الخراشي.
> وأما النظر في الدلالة اللغوية، فقاضٍ بأن ذلك المعنى غير مقصود البتة، ولا يفهم أحدٌ من هذا اللفظ استغاثة ولا شركًا، ولهذا نظائر في الكلام، وذلك كقولهم (قاتلك الله)، و(ثكلتك أمك) وكقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (أفلح وأبيه ...) على أحد التخريجات.
> نعم الأولى ترك مثل هذه الألفاظ المحدثة لما فيها من الإيهام، ولأن فيها حيدة عن لسان العرب، لكن لا يقال: إن هذا القول من هذه الطائفة شرك، لا لأنهم لا يقصدون الشرك، بل لأن اللفظ في خطابهم لا يحمل هذا المعنى أصلاً.
> والله أعلم.


هذا كلام جيد..



> نعم لم يكن شركًا، إذ النداء في مثل هذا ليس على حقيقته أصلاً، وهذا الأسلوب يسمى أسلوب الندبة، وهو نداء المتفجع عليه أو المتوجع منه


بارك الله فيكم..
وعلى سبيل التنزل فإن نداء المرأة للمعتصم حتى لو كان غائبًا لا شركية فيه، إذ قصدت بذلك أن يبلغه ذلك عن طريق من يبلغه بواسطة رسول أو ناقل، كمن يتكلم عن طريق هاتف مستغيثا بمن يبلغه نداؤه ويقدر على إغاثته.

----------


## أبو بكر السعيد

لعل هذه المشاركة تساعد إخواني في تصور المسألة .
فى ثقافتنا الشعبية نردد أحيانا كلمات، دون أن نتوقف لنتساءل عن المعنى  الحقيقى للكلمة، وهكذا ألفنا –مثلا- أن نسمع بعض العوام ينطق بهذه الكلمة  «يا خراشى» تعبيرا عن الدهشة المصحوبة بالاستنكار، وكان الفضل لتلميذتى  الأديبة «أمينة التيتون» فى التنقيب عن أصل الكلمة، فإذا بما عثرت عليه  يلتقى تماما مع قضية شغلت فكرى طويلا، وأصبحت فى الوقت الحالى أشد إلحاحا  بحكم أجواء الثورة التى تفرض تغييرا فى الكثير من أمور حياتنا، وفى مقدمتها  التعليم على وجه العموم والتعليم الأزهرى على وجه الخصوص، فما الحكاية؟ 
فقد ظل الأزهر منذ أن أُنشئ فى عهد الفاطميين، وخاصة على يد جوهر الصقلى،  فى القرن العاشر الميلادى، مسجدا يقوم بوظيفتى التعليم والتعبد، حيث كان  بسيطا فى مهامه، إلى أن تكاثر الطلاب، وتعددت المهام وتنوعت المسؤوليات،  فرُؤى ضرورة أن يكون هناك مسؤول عنه «شيخا للأزهر»، وكان أول من تولى هذه  المشيخة هو الإمام محمد الخراشى، شيخ المالكية، الذى انتقل إلى رحمة الله  عام 1101هجرية الموافق عام 1690م. وكان الرجل من «أبو خراش»، مركز شبراخيت  بمحافظة البحيرة...

كان حكام مصر فى هذه الفترة يمارسون ظلما وقهرا على جموع الناس، يستنزفون  مواردهم، ويسدون أمامهم النوافذ حتى لا يستنشقوا نسائم حق من حقوق الإنسان  الأولية البسيطة.. 

هنا كان المصريون ينظرون إلى «علماء» الأزهر، باعتبارهم قمة العلوم  الدينية، يعرفون ربهم ويخشونه، وبالتالى لا يرضون السكوت على ظالم، وهذه  نقطة فارقة لا ينتبه إليها كثيرون فى التفرقة بين ما حدث فى أوروبا تحت  المظلة الدينية وما حدث فى مصر فى هذه القرون السوداء. ففى مصر وقف علماء  الدين بجانب الجماهير، وإن لم يكن هذا فى كل الفترات، فصور الانحراف  والسلبية، لا يخلو منها تجمع بشرى، وهكذا ظل الأزهر، عن طريق علمائه حصنا  للمظلومين، فى مواجهة الحكام الطغاة، وفى كتابنا «دور الأزهر فى السياسة  المصرية» الذى نشر فى سلسلة كتاب الهلال عام 1986، أمثلة عديدة تؤكد ذلك  بالبرهان والدليل التاريخى.

هنا، *عندما كان المصريون يشعرون بظلم شديد، يتجهون إلى شيخ الأزهر الأول،  صائحين: يا خراشى..!! طلبا لنصرة الأزهر على الظالمين، وصارت مثلا  للاحتجاج!!*

*** هذا النقل جزء من مقال للدكتور / سعيد إسماعيل علي ، على موقع اليوم السابع ، وهذا هو الرابط http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=467345

*** ما نقلت هذا الموضوع إلا للتوثيق التاريخي فقط بعيدا عن منهج الكاتب ، وأفكاره ، وأرائه.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

جاء في سلك الدرر في أعيان القرن الثاني عشر : المؤلف : ( المرادي ) .

محمد الخراشي
ابن عبد الله الخراشي المالكي الامام الفقيه ذو العلوم الوهبية والأخلاق المرضية المتفق على فضله وولايته وحسن سيرته أخذ عن البرهان اللقاني ولازم بعده النور عليا الأجهوري وتصدر للاقراء بالجامع الأزهر وحضر درسه غالب المالكية واشتهر بالنفع وقبلت كلمته وعمت شفاعته واعتقده عامة الناس وخاصتهم وألف مؤلفات عديدة منها شرحان على مختصر خليل تلقاهما أهل عصره من العلماء بالقبول وكتب منها نسخ عديدة وبالجملة فقد كان علامة معتقداً وكانت ولادته في سنة عشرة بعد الألف وتوفي في ذي الحجة سنة احدى ومائة وألف رحمه الله تعالى.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة أبو محمد الطنطاوي 
> ومن يتكلم بكلام المصريين يعرف ما نقوله جيداً
> وليس العيب فيمن لا يعرف كلام المصريين ولكن العيب فيمن ألف واخترع التحذير من هذا الوهم 
> أقترح إغلاق الموضوع فالأمر واضح ولا يحتمل التكرار وإضاعة الزمان في مثل هذا في الهذيان 
> ولا أقصد بالطبع الأخ أبي عبد الله عادل السلفي صاحب الموضوع بل من نقل الأخ عنه ومن يضيع أوقات الناس في جدال لا طائل منه


يلزمك الآن البراءة من هذا الكلام ، إن كنا فعلاً نبتغي نصرة الإسلام ،والتحذير من الشرك يا أخي ليس هذيان .
وجزى الله تبارك وتعالى الأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع على تحذيره من هذا الشرك ، وصلى اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> ... أعرف أنه أسلوب الندبة ، لكن هذه قد عرفت عن المرأة  التي استنجدت بالخليفة المعتصم، ليتدخل لحمايتها ، وقد استوعبنا القصة ،  بل وزادت مكانة الخليفة في نفوسنا


بارك الله فيكم.
المقصود أن قول المرأة إنما هو من باب التفجع، حيث نزلت المعتصم منزلة المفقود، كما قال عمربن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وقد أخبر بجدب شديد أصاب قوما من المسلمين: واعمراه، يقوله متفجعًا على نفسه لأنه غير قادر على إغاثتهم، فكأنه مفقود.



> وعلى سبيل التنزل فإن نداء المرأة للمعتصم حتى لو كان غائبًا لا شركية فيه،  إذ قصدت بذلك أن يبلغه ذلك عن طريق من يبلغه بواسطة رسول أو ناقل، كمن  يتكلم عن طريق هاتف مستغيثا بمن يبلغه نداؤه ويقدر على إغاثته.


أحسن الله إليكم.



> جاء في سلك الدرر في أعيان القرن الثاني عشر : المؤلف : ( المرادي ) .
> 
> محمد الخراشي
> ابن عبد الله الخراشي المالكي الامام الفقيه ذو العلوم الوهبية والأخلاق  المرضية المتفق على فضله وولايته وحسن سيرته أخذ عن البرهان اللقاني ولازم  بعده النور عليا الأجهوري وتصدر للاقراء بالجامع الأزهر وحضر درسه غالب  المالكية واشتهر بالنفع وقبلت كلمته وعمت شفاعته واعتقده عامة الناس وخاصتهم وألف مؤلفات عديدة منها شرحان على مختصر خليل تلقاهما أهل عصره من العلماء بالقبول وكتب منها نسخ عديدة وبالجملة فقد كان علامة معتقداً وكانت ولادته في سنة عشرة بعد الألف وتوفي في ذي الحجة سنة احدى ومائة وألف رحمه الله تعالى.


بارك الله فيكم.
ليس فيما ذكرت دليلٌ على أن المصريين كانوا يدعونه بعد موته بقولهم (يا خراشي)!
هذا محل البحث.
وأما قولهم: (معتقد)، فلا يلزم منه أنهم كانوا يدعونه من دون الله على الوجه الشركي المعروف، وإلا، فما بال هذا الأمر قد اندثر، لماذا لا يذهب إليه الناس كما يذهبون إلى البدوي والدسوقي!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيكم.
> ليس فيما ذكرت دليلٌ على أن المصريين كانوا يدعونه بعد موته بقولهم (يا خراشي)!
> هذا محل البحث.
> وأما قولهم: (معتقد)، فلا يلزم منه أنهم كانوا يدعونه من دون الله على الوجه الشركي المعروف، وإلا، فما بال هذا الأمر قد اندثر، لماذا لا يذهب إليه الناس كما يذهبون إلى البدوي والدسوقي!


المؤرخ المرادي قال في ترجمة الشيخ الخراشي بصريح العبارة  : 
( واعتقده عامة الناس ) ... و ( كان علامة معتقدًا ) ! 

وسأبين لك الآن إن شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى معنى جملة : ( واعتقده عامة الناس ) ، وجملة  ( كان علامة معتقدًا )  من كلام المؤرخ المرادي نفسه : 
قال المرادي في كتابه سلك الدرر  : 
" أبو بكر بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن شرف الدين بن أحمد بن عيسى الدسوقي  الدمشقي الشافعي الخلوتي مرشد الدين الشيخ السيد الشريف أحد المشايخ  المشهورين المعتقدين ولد بدمشق سنة أربع وعشرين ومائة وألف وقرأ بها القرآن  وغيره من العلوم وأخذ الطريقة الخلوتية عن والده وأقام الذكر والتوحيد على  عادتهم في زأويتهم المعروفة بهم الكائنة بالقرب من باب جيرون قريب الجامع  الأموي واعتقده الناس وكتب التمائم والتعأويز للمرضى وغيرها واحترمه الكبار  والصغار وكان مبجلاً معتقداً " 
وقال أيضًا في نفس الكتاب : 
" حسن بن مصطفى البغدادي القادري النقشبندي نزيل دمشق الشيخ الصوفي المعتقد كان اماماً بارعاً في علم الحقيقة " 
إلى أن قال فيه : 
" واعتقده الخاصة والعامة واقرأ وكأنت الأعيان تتردد إليه ويزورونه ويقصدون التبرك به  " 

وقال في نفس الكتاب في ترجمة : عبد الصمد بن عبد الله بن همت بن علي الخلوتي القسطنطيني :
" ثمان بن عبد الله المجذوب نزيل قسطنطينية كان في الأصل من أرقاء المولى  محمد سعيد قاضي العساكر في الدولة العثمانية ورئيس الأطباء في المعهد  المحمودي ثم حصل له جذب الهي وكان قرأ القرآن وشيئاً من العلوم وتعلم الخط  فترك الجميع واستغرق وظهرت له أحوال خوارق وحصل على الولاية واعتقده العام  والخاص حتى سلطان وقتنا السلطان عبد الحميد خان اعتقده وظهرت له كرامات حتى  انني في رحلتي الأولى للدولة شاهدت منه كرامة ظاهرة " 
وقال أيضًا : 
علي بن حسين الحنفي الرومي النقشبندي خليفة الجد الأستاذ الشيخ مراد كان من  أفراد العالم علماً وعملاً ولازم الجد أربعين سنة وأخذ عنه ورباه وطاف  البلاد معه وحصلت بركته عليه واقتبس من مشكلته حتى أنور به الزمان يقال  أنار الشيء وأنور على الأصل إذا ظهر وأعتقده الخاص والعام
وقال في نفس الكتاب : 
" علي بن موسى النبكي الشيخ الفاضل الصوفي المعتقد المبارك الصالح التقي  كان بقرية النبك معتقداً مشهوراً وله حفدة ومريدون قدم دمشق في بدايته  واشتغل بالقراءة بها واستقام مدة وكانت اقامته بالمدرسة الباذرائية ثم اتخذ  النبك وطناً ومسكناً واشتهر هناك وقصدته أهالي تلك النواحي وغالبهم تلمذ  له وكان يشطح في كلام القوم ويطالع كتبهم ومقالتهم ويتكلم على ذلك وتصدر  منه كلمات خارقة للعادات وقدم ثانياً إلى دمشق وزارته الناس واعتقده بعض من  الخاص والعام وبالجملة فقد كان في التصوف ممن اشتهر وأعتقد " 
وقال أيضًا : 
بن علي بن مسلم بن محمد العمري المعروف بابن عبد الهادي الشافعي الدمشقي  الشيخ العابد الزاهد الواصل المربي الصالح الصوفي القادري الخلاصة المعتقد كان من المشايخ المعتقدين سالكاً مناهج السادة الصوفية ولد قبل المائة  بقليل تقريباً وحفظ القرآن وهو دون البلوغ واجتهد في تلاوته وداوم على  العبادة والاذكار مدة أوقاته لا يشغله عن ذلك شيء وكان سخياً يقري الضيف مع  شدة فقره واعتقده في زمانه عامة الناس ومن خصائصه كما أخبرت أنه ما وضع  يده على مريض إلا وعوفي بإذن الله تعالى وكان تهابه الأكابر والأصاغر ولا  يخشى في الله لومة لائم .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

هل تم التوثيق الآن أم لن يكون بيننا أبدًا نقطة اتفاق ؟!
إن شاء الله رب العالمين تبارك وتعالى .

----------


## أسـامة

هذا من تراث الدولة العبيدية الكافرة التي أظهرت الانتساب إلى السيدة فاطمة -رضي الله عنها- بعد الاستيلاء على حكم مصر.

ومن هذا التراث:
قول: يا خِراشي ، وجعلها العامة: يا خَراشي.
وقول: يا لهوي.
وقول: يا بوي.
وجميع هذا من الاستغاثة بغير الله، وجميع ذلك من الأقوال الكفرية التي يجب التنبيه عليها.

وهناك أقوال فاسدة أخرى، مثل:
قول المرأة الساقطة لامرأة أخرى: يا عـُــــمر (وكأن الفاروق -رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وحاشاه- كان فاجرا.. فتعيرها بِفُجْرِها إذا نسبتها إليه).
ومثل ذلك شق الجيوب والضرب على الصدور.. إلخ.
وهذا التراث وجد لنفسه ملاذا في أحط الناس وأخسهم لسوء أخلاقهم.

وقد سمعت بعض شيوخنا في مصر منذ ما يزيد على 20 عاما ينبهون على مثل هذه الأقوال والأفعال وينسبونها لدولة بني عبيد الله بن القداح الكافر.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> ... أم لن يكون بيننا أبدًا نقطة اتفاق ؟!
> إن شاء الله رب العالمين تبارك وتعالى .


يكفي أن بيننا الحبَّ في الله تعالى إن شاء الله.
نسأل الله أن يجعلنا من المتحابين فيه.



> وسأبين لك الآن إن شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى معنى جملة : (  واعتقده عامة الناس ) ، وجملة  ( كان علامة معتقدًا )  من كلام المؤرخ  المرادي نفسه : 
> قال المرادي في كتابه سلك الدرر  : 
> " أبو بكر بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن شرف الدين بن أحمد بن عيسى الدسوقي  الدمشقي الشافعي الخلوتي مرشد الدين الشيخ السيد الشريف أحد المشايخ  المشهورين المعتقدين ولد بدمشق سنة أربع وعشرين ومائة وألف وقرأ بها القرآن  وغيره من العلوم وأخذ  الطريقة الخلوتية عن والده وأقام الذكر والتوحيد على  عادتهم في زأويتهم  المعروفة بهم الكائنة بالقرب من باب جيرون قريب الجامع  الأموي واعتقده الناس وكتب التمائم والتعأويز للمرضى وغيرها واحترمه الكبار  والصغار وكان مبجلاً معتقداً " 
> وقال أيضًا في نفس الكتاب : 
> " حسن بن مصطفى البغدادي القادري النقشبندي نزيل دمشق الشيخ الصوفي المعتقد كان اماماً بارعاً في علم الحقيقة " 
> إلى أن قال فيه : 
> " واعتقده الخاصة والعامة واقرأ وكأنت الأعيان تتردد إليه ويزورونه ويقصدون التبرك به  " 
> 
> وقال في نفس الكتاب في ترجمة : عبد الصمد بن عبد الله بن همت بن علي الخلوتي القسطنطيني :
> ...


ليس في هذا أنهم كانوا يدعونه من دون الله دعاءً شركيًّا، غاية ما فيه أنه كان وليًّا لله صاحب كرامات!



> هذا من تراث الدولة العبيدية الكافرة التي أظهرت الانتساب إلى السيدة فاطمة -رضي الله عنها- بعد الاستيلاء على حكم مصر.
> 
> ومن هذا التراث:
> قول: يا خِراشي ، وجعلها العامة: يا خَراشي.
> وقول: يا لهوي.
> وقول: يا بوي.
> وجميع هذا من الاستغاثة بغير الله، وجميع ذلك من الأقوال الكفرية التي يجب التنبيه عليها.


بارك الله فيكم.
الخراشي لم يكن في أيام العبيديين أصلاً!
وهذه الأقوال التي ذكرت-حفظك الله-إن هي إلا دعاوى مفتقرة إلى الدليل والبرهان.
ومن اللطائف في ذلك ما سمعته من بعض الشيوخ في قول العامة عندنا: (يا ابن الرفضي)، يقوله أحدهم إذا أراد أن يقذع في السبِّ والهجاء، قال هذا الشيخ: إن أصلها (الرافضي) نسبة إلى الرافضة!

----------


## عبد الرزاق بن صالح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
وبعد (ياخراشي ) أقل أحوالها الإحتمال ، وهي أظهر في النداء فصرفها عنه إلى غيره يحتاج إلى دليل منفصل ، والجهل بمعناها أو عدم قصده لا يقوى علىذلك ، لقوله تعالى :( لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم ) وهم لم يقصدوا ، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :( قلتم والذي نفسي بيده كما قال أصحاب موسى لموسى.....)الحديث وهم لم يعلموا 
وقد نهانا ربنا عن الأقوال المحتملة لمحظور فقال تعالى :( يأيها الذين ءامنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا)
والله أعلم

----------


## محمد النحراوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
> وبعد (ياخراشي ) أقل أحوالها الإحتمال ، وهي أظهر في النداء فصرفها عنه إلى غيره يحتاج إلى دليل منفصل ، والجهل بمعناها أو عدم قصده لا يقوى علىذلك ، لقوله تعالى :( لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم ) وهم لم يقصدوا ، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :( قلتم والذي نفسي بيده كما قال أصحاب موسى لموسى.....)الحديث وهم لم يعلموا 
> وقد نهانا ربنا عن الأقوال المحتملة لمحظور فقال تعالى :( يأيها الذين ءامنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا)
> والله أعلم


المقاصدُ مُعْتَبَرَة

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.
وكذلك دلالات الألفاظ معتبرة.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ليس في هذا أنهم كانوا يدعونه من دون الله دعاءً شركيًّا، غاية ما فيه أنه كان وليًّا لله صاحب كرامات!


(( غاية ما فيه )) !!
ما هذا يا أخي الكريم ؟! هل قرأت من نسخت لك ؟! 
يا أخي الكريم أنا نسخت لك الأفعال التالية من الصوفية في الشيوخ المعتقدين المترجم لهم : 
" صوفية أصحاب الطريقة الخلوتية ، وكانوا يقيمون الذكر والتوحيد على عاداتهم ! وشيخهم كان يكتب التعاويذ والتمائم للمرضى لهم !! ونسخت لك أن أحد الشيوخ المذكورين المعتقدين كان له مريدون !! "
كل هذا أنت نسفته وحكمت عليه بأن : ( غاية ما فيه أنه كان ولياً صاحب كرامات )) !!
هل تعلم يا أخي ما هي الطريقة الخلوتية ؟ هل سمعت عنها من قبل حتى تحكم هذا الحكم ؟
هل تعلم ما معنى أن يكون هناك شيخ معتقد عند الطريقة الخلوتية ؟!
هل تعلم ما معنى أن يكون شيخ معتقد له ( مريد ) عند الصوفية ؟! 
لن يضرك شىء لو كنت قلت : إن التوثيق قد تم الآن ثم ننتقل لجزئية أخري إن شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*قال العيدروس في كتاب : ( النور السافر عن أخبار القرن العاشر ) :*
*" الشيخ الكبير والعلم الشهير تاج العارفين وبقية الأولياء الكاملين وجيه الدين الشريف عبد الرحمن ابن حسين ابن الصديق الأهدل اليمني قدس الله روحه بزبيد، وقبره بها مشهور مزور وعليه قبة، وكان من كبار المشايخ أرباب الأحوال الفاخرة والكرامات الظاهرة نهد إليه الزائرون من سائر الأقطار، وقصد التبرك بفضله الخاص والعام من القرى والأمصار. دائره مهبط الوفاد ومحط رحال القصاد ما قصده قاصد إلا وأحرز غاية المراد وفاز بالمدد المعنوي والمحسوس من فضل الله الجواد "*
*إلى ان قال :* 
*" كان إذا خرج من بيته يزدحم عليه الناس ويلتمسون بركته، ورزق من القبول والمحبة والوجاهة يا يشهد أن له عند الله أعظم من ذلك، وحببه الله إلى خلقه، واعتقده الخاص والعام "*  
*وقال السخاوي : 
" عبد الله الذاكر. قدم من الروم فقطن دمشق واعتقده الناس وتسلك به المريدون كأبي بكر بن عبد الله العداس. مات في سنة إحدى عشرة "* *

وقال المحبي في كتاب : خلاصة الأثر في أعيان القرن الحادي عشر : 
واعتقده الناس سيما في أواخر عمره فإنه أسفر عن أخلاق مرضيه وتلمذ له جماعة من فضلائها وصار شيخها وقدوتها وحمده الناس وقدم علينا حلب مرات في أغلبها يبادرنا بالزيارة ولو أنه تربص لسعينا له وزرته روما لحصول بركته والأنتفاع بثواب زيارته وقال أبو الوفاء العرضي ابن المذكور في ترجمة صاحب الترجمة إنه دخل إلى القاهرة بإذن من شيخه الشيخ أحمد القصيري وحكى أنه نزل في مصر عند الأستاذ أبي الحسن البكري والد الأستاذ محمد قال فقرأت عليه بعض كتب من بعض علوم فلما وجدني على أسلوب الصالحين من ملازمة الأوراد والقيام على قدم التهجد طلب مني أن يتخذني مريد له ويعطيني العهد فكنت أتغافل فإني لمزيد اعتقادي في الشيخ أحمد ما أردت أن أعتاض عنه بغيره وراودني في ذلك مرات قال فبينا أنا في الحجرة ليلا وإذا بالشيخ أبي الحسن أقبل علي وعليه قنباز من جوخ أحمر وعلى رأسه عمامة صغيرة منامية فجلس وبسط يده إلي وقال هات يدك حتى أبايعك على طريقتنا الشاذلية فسكت وإذا بالجدار انشق وخرج منه شيخنا الشيخ أحمد فقال للشيخ أبي الحسن لا تتعرض لمريدي قال هذا مريدي فوقعت بينهما المشاجرة وإذا به نظر إلى البكري نظرة هائلة خرج من عينه خيط نار وصلت إلى البكري فتباعد عني وإذا برجل آخر أصلح بينهما وقرأ الفاتحة لهما فسألت هناك واحدا من هذا الذي أصلح بينهما فقيل لي أنه الخضر عليه السلام وفي صبيحة ذلك اليوم توجهت من مصر قاصدا بلاد القصير خوفا من الشيخ أبي الحسن ومن الرجال فلم أزل على قدم السفر حتى وصلت إلى الشيخ أحمد وهو حي فقبلت يديه فضحك وقال سلسلتنا أن شاء الله تعالى لا تنقطع 
وقال أيضًا : 
وكانت له حالات تظهر في تلك الأطوار فتكشف عن كرامات وخوارق عادات وقد تستمر به الحال مدة مديدة وأشهرا عديد واعتقده الناس اعتقاد عظيما .
وقال في ترجمة غيره : 
" وأعتقده أهالي تلك الدائرة وكان سلطان الهند يعرف قدره ويرجحه على أهل زمانه ويجري عليه كل يوم ما يكفيه من النفقة العظيمة وكان كثير العطايا كريما وكان مع كثرة مدخوه لا يفي مدخوله بنفقته وربما زاد عليها ضعفين أو أكثر وكل ذلك دين يبقى عليه وكان يستغرق أحيانا فربما دخل عليه شخص ولم يشعر به وكانت وفاته في سنة ثلاثين وألف ودفن ببندرسورت وبني عليه بعض التجار قبة عظيمة وبني عندها مسجد أو بركة ماء وأجرى لمن يقرأ عليه أجرة وأوقف على ذلك ضياعا وأراضي ورباعا وقبره ظاهر يزار ويتبرك به رحمه الله تعالى " 

*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*قال الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه : " الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المئة الثامنة " :* 
*" أبو بكر بن عبد الله البجائي قدم الديار المصرية كبيراً فحج وقرأ المدونة واشتغل كثيراً ثم حصلت له جذبة فانقطع بمخزن بالقرب من جامع الأزهر واعتقده الناس فأفرطوا وكانوا يراعون حركاته فيدعون أنها إشارات إلى ما يقع من أمور الولايات وغيرها ومات في جمادى الآخرة سنة 797 وكانت جنازته حافلة "*  
*وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في ترجمة نفس الشخص في كتاب : إنباء الغمر بأبناء العمر :*  
*" أبو بكر بن عبد الله البجائي ثم المصري، قدم من بلاده واشتغل بالعلم، وقرأ المدونة وحصلت له جذبة فانقطع بقرب الجامع الأزهر بالأبارين، وكان للناس فيه اعتقاد يفوق الوصف، مات في سادس جمادى الآخرة ودفن بتربة الظاهر بجانب الشيخ طلحة، قرأت بخط القاضي تقي الدين الزبيري: كانت له جنازة عظيمة كيوم العيد أو الاستسقاء أو أكثر "*  
*......*

*ماذا تريدون أكثر من ذلك لتعلموا معنى جملة : ( واعتقده الناس ) أو ( أحد المشايخ المعتقدين ) عند الصوفية لكي نوثق لكم ما تريدون ؟!*

----------


## محمد النحراوي

الإخوة الأفاضل .. من كان منكم "يَدَّعي" أن هذه العبارة هي نداء شركي ودعاء لغير الله ، فعليه إثباتُ ثلاثة أمور:

الأول : أن كلمة "خراشي" لا تعني شيئاً آخر سوى أنها اسمٌ لعَلَم ، فكلمة "كار" في لهجتنا المصرية تعني "مهنة" ، ونفس المنطوق عند أهل الإنجليزية تعني "سيارة" ، وكلمة "أفا" عند أهل الخليج يُقصد بها المدح ، وعندنا في مصر يُقصد بها السب.

الثاني : أن يُثبت أصلاً أن قائلها يتلفظ بها لدعاء غير الله وأن هذا واقع في نيته وأنه لا يقصد بها أمراً غير هذا.

الثالث : أن قائل هذه اللفظة إن قصد بها غير دعاء أو نداء العَلَم ، ولكنه قالها على سبيل الإنفعال ، هو قد أتى بذلك أمراً محرماً ، ويلزم من أراد إثباتَ ذلك أن يُثبت حرمة ألفاظ مشابهة مثل "يا ويلي" أو "يا ويحي" أو "يا ويسي" ، والأخيرة يقول البعض أنها دعاءٌ لصنم رغم أن أهل اللغة يعرفون معناها وتفصيلها. 

 أما غير ذلك ، فسيكون كلاماً مرسلاً لا يُفيد معنى موصولاً بالمسألة أو يُقرُّ عِلماً مقصوداً من نقاشها.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> هل تعلم يا أخي ما ... الطريقة الخلوتية ؟ هل سمعت عنها من قبل حتى تحكم هذا الحكم ؟
> هل تعلم ما معنى أن يكون هناك شيخ معتقد عند الطريقة الخلوتية ؟!
> هل تعلم ما معنى أن يكون شيخ معتقد له ( مريد ) عند الصوفية ؟!


وهل كان الخراشي خلوتيًا؟
الصوفية أيها الكريم، ليسوا على درجة واحدة، وأنت لم تأت بنص قاطع عن القوم في تحديد معنى المعتقد على ما يوافق رأيك.
يلزمك أن تثبت أن هذا الرجل المختلف عليه كان له مقام أو قبر يذهب إليه الناس، ويدعونه من دون الله على نحو ما يحصل عند البدوي والدسوقي.
وأما قول الحافظ الذي نقلت:



> *" أبو بكر بن عبد الله البجائي قدم الديار المصرية  كبيراً فحج وقرأ المدونة واشتغل كثيراً ثم حصلت له جذبة فانقطع بمخزن  بالقرب من جامع الأزهر واعتقده الناس فأفرطوا وكانوا يراعون حركاته فيدعون أنها إشارات إلى ما يقع من أمور الولايات وغيرها ومات في جمادى الآخرة سنة 797 وكانت جنازته حافلة "*


= فدليلٌ على أنهم قد يعتقدون فلانًا، ولا يفرطون فيه، وهو رحمه الله إنما أنكر الإفراط.
فعبد الله بن المبارك مثلاً كان معتقدًا، أي: معدودًا من أهل الفضل والصلاح حتى قال فيه بعضهم:
إذا غاب عبد الله عن مروَ ليلة * فقد غاب عنها نورها وجمالها

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> الإخوة الأفاضل .. من كان منكم "يَدَّعي" أن هذه العبارة هي نداء شركي ودعاء لغير الله ، فعليه إثباتُ ثلاثة أمور:
> 
> الأول : أن كلمة "خراشي" لا تعني شيئاً آخر سوى أنها اسمٌ لعَلَم ، فكلمة "كار" في لهجتنا المصرية تعني "مهنة" ، ونفس المنطوق عند أهل الإنجليزية تعني "سيارة" ، وكلمة "أفا" عند أهل الخليج يُقصد بها المدح ، وعندنا في مصر يُقصد بها السب.


بل الواجب عليك أنك أنت من تثبت أن كلمة ( يا خراشي ) لشىء آخر غير الإمام الخراشي ؟! 
نحن معنا الاسم العلم ، فما الذي معك أنت ؟!



> الثاني : أن يُثبت أصلاً أن قائلها يتلفظ بها لدعاء غير الله وأن هذا واقع في نيته وأنه لا يقصد بها أمراً غير هذا.


يعني لو الناس تعودت على النطق عند المصائب بكلمة : ( يا بوذا ) أو ( يا غاندي ) فلا نحكم على هذه الكلمة بأنها شرك إلا أذا تيقنت أن صاحبها يتلفظ بها لدعاء غير الله عز وجل ؟! 
ومن اليسير جدًا أن يقول لك : اثبت أن كلمة بوذا أو غاندي لا تعني شيئاً آخر سوى أنها اسمٌ لعَلَم ؟!
وقد تم إثبات أن الإمام الخراشي شيخ معتقد عند الصوفية !!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> وأما قول الحافظ الذي نقلت:
> = فدليلٌ على أنهم قد يعتقدون فلانًا، ولا يفرطون فيه، وهو رحمه الله إنما أنكر الإفراط.



يا أخي ما قاله الحافظ ابن حجر : (( واعتقده الناس فأفرطوا )) 
الفاء هنا لتوضح أن سبب الإفراط هو الاعتقاد في الشيخ ، هذه واضحة جدًا ما تحتاج لشىء !
قال الله عز وجل : { فوكزه موسى فقضى عليه } .

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

هذه غير تلك، والفاء تقع لغير السببية كما هو معلوم نحو قوله تعال:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فقد سألوا موسى أكبر من ذلك فقالوا أرنا الله جهرة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الآيةَ
على كل حال
ليس هذا موضع البحث
المطلوب منك-حفظك الله-:



> ...أن تثبت أن هذا الرجل المختلف عليه كان له مقام أو قبر يذهب إليه  الناس، ويدعونه من دون الله على نحو ما يحصل عند البدوي والدسوقي.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ...أن تثبت أن هذا الرجل المختلف عليه كان له مقام أو قبر يذهب إليه الناس، ويدعونه من دون الله على نحو ما يحصل عند البدوي والدسوقي.


لو أتيت لك بما تريد إن شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى هل سينتهى الجدال بأن قول الناس يا خراشي هو شرك ؟

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك.
أقول كما قلت من قبل:


> يلزمك يا أخي الكريم ليصح لك أن هذا القول شرك إثباتُ أمرين معًا:
> الأول: أن المصريين كان من شأنهم دعاء هذا الرجل في حياته وبعد مماته!
> الثاني: أن أحدًا [الآن] يفهم من دلالة هذا اللفظ دعاء غير الله على وجه الاستغاثة الشركية.
> أثبت هذا، وأنا أسلم لك بما تقوله حفظك الله.

----------


## محمد النحراوي

> بل الواجب عليك أنك أنت من تثبت أن كلمة ( يا خراشي ) لشىء آخر غير الإمام الخراشي ؟! 
> نحن معنا الاسم العلم ، فما الذي معك أنت ؟!
> 
> يعني لو الناس تعودت على النطق عند المصائب بكلمة : ( يا بوذا ) أو ( يا غاندي ) فلا نحكم على هذه الكلمة بأنها شرك إلا أذا تيقنت أن صاحبها يتلفظ بها لدعاء غير الله عز وجل ؟! 
> ومن اليسير جدًا أن يقول لك : اثبت أن كلمة بوذا أو غاندي لا تعني شيئاً آخر سوى أنها اسمٌ لعَلَم ؟!
> وقد تم إثبات أن الإمام الخراشي شيخ معتقد عند الصوفية !!


أخي الفاضل - رعاك الله - راجع قراءة الموضوع من أوله بتأنٍ.

أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا للحق والصواب.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

الطريقة الصوفية الخراشية :
جـاء في الأخبار : 
تشهد قرية بوق التابعة لمركز القوصية باسيوط حالة من التوتر والاحتقان بعد قيام عدد من الشباب يزعمون انهم سلفيين بهدم وتكسير ضريحين في القرية لشيخين تابعين للطريقتين الرفاعية والخراشية
قال محمد احمد ، شاهد عيان من اهالي القرية ، ان عدد من الشباب بقرية بوق يزعمون انهم سلفيين قاموا بتكسير وتحطيم ضريحين في القرية الاول للشيخ موسى تابع للطريقة الخراشية ومقره داخل مسجد " محمود بسيوني" والثاني للشيخ حربي تابع للطريقتين الرفاعية والخراشية وموجود في الاراضي الزراعية بين قريتي بوق و الشيخ عون الله موضحا انهم قاموا بتكسير ضريح الشيخ حرب وقذفوا به في مصرف بجانب الزراعات وتحطيم وتكسير ضريح الشيخ موسى وقذفوا به خارج المسجد وحذروا اهالي القرية في بيانات الصقوها في عدد من الاعمدة من التعبد لتلك الاضرحة مما دفع القائمين على مسجد محمود بسيوني الى اغلاق المسجد بعد صلاة العشاء وحتى صلاة الظهر ومنع المصلين من صلاة الفجر فيه حتى لا يتمكن السلفيين من الدخول وتحطيم ما تم تجديده في الضريح
واضاف ان تحطيم الاضرحة اثار غضب اهالي القرية خاصة عندما وجدوا الضريح ملقى به في المصرف لافتا ان يوم الجمعة بمثابة اليوم العالمي عند عدد كبير من اهالي القرية حيث يقومون بذبح المواشي او الخراف بجانب ضريح الشيخ حرب في الزراعات وتقديم الوجبات واعداد ثوب " كسوة" يغطى بها الضريح
وقال عدد من الاهالي انهم يتربصون لهؤلاء الشباب بجانب الضريح الثالث " الشيخ اسكندر" في حالة محاولاتهم الهدم
من جانبه نفى احمد جمال مسؤول الدعوة السلفية باسيوط ان يكون اولئك الشباب ينتمون للسلفية لافتا انهم لو كانوا ذو علم لما فعلوا ذلك وقال رغم اننا لا نؤمن بالاضرحة الا انه ليس من المصلحة الخاصة اوالشرعية ان تحدث مثل هذه الافعال في هذه الاونة وقال ان الرسول لم يحارب اليهود عندما كان المسلمون قلة وتعايش معهم 

وأختم بهذا النقل عن علي الصعيدي العدوي الذي هو من كبار مشايخ الصوفية وشيخ شيوخهم ، 
قال " علي الصعيدي العدوي " في ترجمة الشيخ محمد الخراشي : 
" قال عنه الشيخ علي الصعيدي العدوي المالكي في حاشيته التي جعلها على شرحه الصغير لمتن خليل: 

هو العلامة الإمام والقدوة الهمام، شيخ المالكية شرقًا وغربًا، قدوة السالكين عجمًا وعربًا، مربي المريدين، كهف السالكين، سيدي أبو عبد الله بن علي الخراشي. انتهت إليه الرياسة في مصر حتى إنه لم يبق بها في آخر عمره إلا طلبته، وطلبة طلبته، وكان متواضعًا عفيفًا، واسع الخلق، كثير الأدب والحياء، كريم النفس، جميل المعاشرة، حلو الكلام، كثير الشفاعات عند الأمراء وغيرهم، مهيب المنظر، دائم الطهارة، كثير الصمت، كثير الصيام والقيام، زاهدًا، ورعًا، متقشفًا في مأكله وملبسه ومفرشه وأمور حياته، وكان لا يصلي الفجر صيفًا ولا شتاء إلا بالجامع الأزهر، ويقضي بعض مصالحه من السوق بيده، وكذلك مصلحة بيته في منزله. ويقول عنه من عاشره: ما ضبطنا عليه ساعة هو فيها غافل عن مصالح دينه أو دنياه، وكان إذا دخل منزله يتعمم بشملة صوف بيضاء، وكان لا يَملُّ في درسه من سؤال سائل، لازم القراءة لا سيما بعد شيخه البرهان اللقاني، وأبي الضياء علي الأجهوري. وكان يقسم متن خليل في فقه المالكية إلى نصفين، نصف يقرؤه بعد الظهر عند المنبر كتلاوة القرآن، ويقرأ نصفه الثاني في اليوم التالي، وكان له في منزله خلوة يتعبد فيها، وكانت الهدايا والنذور تأتيه من أقصى بلاد المغرب، وغيرها من سائر البلاد، فلا يمس منها شيءًا، بل كان يعطيها لمعارفه والمقربين منه يتصرفون فيها.
*منزلته " انتهى .*

والجدير بالذكر إن علي الصعيدي العدوي له كتاب اسمه : " اتحاف المريد لجوهرة التوحيد " 
والجدير بالذكر أيضًا هو قول الجبرتي في ترجمة على الصعيدي العدوي : 
( تلقن الطريقة الأحمدية عن الشيخ علي بن محمد الشناوي ) !

فتبقى حقيقة المسألة وهي : 
(1) إن الخراشي والبدوي من الشيوخ المعتقدين عند الصوفية .
(2) إن الخراشي والبدوي لهم طرق صوفية شركية تحمل أسمائهم ! 
(3) إن بعض الصوفية والمريدين للخراشي والبدوي ينادونهم عند المصائب والأزمات .
(4) إنهم قد توفاهم الله عز وجل . 
ويبقى قول الله عز وجل : 
{ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّن يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَهُمْ عَنْ دُعَائِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ } .

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> وكلمة "أفا" عند أهل الخليج يُقصد بها المدح ،


بارك الله فيكم جميعا.
أحسنتم.
وفي رأيي أن صاحب الموضوع أحسن بالتحذير من ذلك.
وأحسن وادي الذكريات ببيان ذلك.
فتجتنب على أقل تقدير احتياطا لجناب التوحيد.
وأما كلمة (أفا) عند أهل الخليج فليست مدحا كما قال أخونا! بل تستطيع ان تقول إنها: من باب العتب والندبة،حيث نقولها حينما يقصر شخص ما في حقك أو حق غيرك،أو يظهر منه خلاف ما كنت تتصوره من حسن! فتقول له حينئذ :
(أفا) يا فلان ..... ما ظننتك كذا .......
والله الموفق.

----------


## نمار الحجازي

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المميز ..

----------


## عمر عدناني

أقصى ما في هذا القول أنه خطأ في التصور ، لأن النداء لا يكون شركا إلا إذا إعتقد المنادي أن المنادى يقدر على شيء من دون الله ، و المصريون موحدون و الحمد لله يؤمنون أن الأمر كله بيد الله تعالى .

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

من قال :
واللات والعزى فليقل لا إله إلا الله.

----------


## محمد المبارك

قول المصريين يا خراشي 
ليس نسبة الى الشيخ الخراشي 

و كذلك يا لهوي
بدليل انه لا يوجد شيخ باسم اللهوي وإن قيل في الطرح


فولو كان قصدهم في ذلك دعاء. احد الاولياء ـ عندهم ـ لدعَوا البدوي اوابو العباس او المرسي و غيرهم 

و المعروف عن الجهلة بمصر
انهم لا يدعون الاولياء - بعيدا عن اضرحتهم و مقاماتهم --

و انما يحلفون بحياة اولئك الاولياء 

فيقولون:
و حياة سيده ابي العباس
او و حياة سيده البدوي
------------
و انما العامَّة دائما تغير حرفا في الدعوة على النفس او الغير
خشية حصول المدعو به

ففي نجد يقولون "وجش"
بدلا من الدعوة بالوجع
و عمش بدلا من العمى

و في مصر يقولون :
با نصيبتي بدلا من مصيبتي

والامثلة كثيرة .لكن هذا ما يحضرني الآن



و هناك ما هو اكثر دلالة :
= وهو  انهم ينطقون العبارتين
فيقولون يا خراشي
و يا خرابي
 لنفس المعنى و في نفس الموقف

حيثُ أنَّ الجملتين  تُذكران في مقام التحسُّر والتوجُّع ، لا الدعاء و التضرُّع 


و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم جميعا ، موضوع متميز .
ومن باب الإثراء والفائدة :

حكم قول: يا خراشي. عند التعجب أو التحسر

السؤال :
كلمة (يا خراشي) التي ينطقها المصريون، هل نطق هذه الكلمة يعتبر طلبا للمساعدة من غير الله وهي شرك؟ أرجو الإفادة لمن يملك المعلومة ليتم الإيضاح لجميع المسلمين.

الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 

فلا تعد هذه الكلمة شركا وليس فيها استعانة بغير الله، وإنما يقولها من يقولها عند التعجب من أمر معين أو التندم والتحسر على أمر معين، ولا يقصدون بها دعاء ولا استعانة، والأولى للمسلم أن يأتي بالأذكار الشرعية الموظفة في تلك المواطن، فيسترجع إذا أصابه ما يكره، ويسبح الله أو يكبر إذا عرض له ما يتعجب منه.

والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=187109

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

السلام عليكم . 
الذين سبقوا أوفوا بالأجابة والتفصيل جزآهم الله خيرا

فكلمة (ياخراشي) وجدتها تطلق في موقف ما, كشخص يحاورك وأرتفع ضغطك أو فقدت السيطرة على نفسك عجبا وتعجبا ولا حيلة لديك لرد ما تسمعه وتراه أمامك أو لرد أقدار الله. فهي هنا بلفظ إستغاثة بشيء ما. ومثلها كذلك (يالهوي).

بخلاف كلمة (ياعيني), فهي قد تقال تعجبا وأعجابا لما تراه عينك فتنعمي ياعيني.

وعند المصريين بعيدا عن قبورهم وجدنا قول كراماتك ياسيد يابدوي , وقول يامحمد أني توجهت ... , وغيرها من الألفاظ الشركية .
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما حكم قول: "يا لهوي"، "يا خرابي"، "يا نهار أبيض"؟


السؤال: ما حكم هذه الكلمات المتداولة بين الناس: (يالهوي... يا خرابي... يا نهار أبيض) هل تجوز؟

الإجابة: يُكره للإنسان أن يدعو على نفسه أو ولده أو ماله، فقد يوافق ساعة إجابة ويشتد به الكرب والبلاء وتجزع نفسه.

وهناك عبارات تجري مجرى العادة دون قصد الدعاء على النفس أو الغير مثل: "يالهوي"، "يا خرابي"، وشبيهة بها: "واثكل أمياه"، "ثكلتك أمك"، "رغم أنف"، "تربت يداك"، وينبغي التحري قدر الاستطاعة وضبط الأقوال والأفعال بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد كره بعض السلف قول: "يوم حار، ويوم بارد".

نقلاً عن موقع فضيلة الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم على شبكة الإنترنت.
http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/12824/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=187109


هذا الرابط لا يعمل، وهذا هو الرابط:
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...;R1=1&amp;R2=0

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهذا له علاقة أيضا :
ألفاظ دارجة في ميزان الشرع

السؤال
بعض الناس عندما يفزع من شىء أو يخاف يقول كلمات مثل: (يا ماما أو يا مامي أو يا أَمَّه). فهل هذه استغاثة بغير الله إذا كانت الأم غائبة أو ميتة؟ تحمل كلمة ( يا ماما , يا مامي ) على هذا المعنى أي أن هذا مما يجري على اللسان فى مصر عند بعض الناس ولا يقصد به الاستغاثة بغير الله عز وجل أو الشرك بالله أو طلب العون. و هل يكفر الشخص القائل هذا إذا كان لا يقصد ولا يعلم أصلا أن هذه الصيغة من الاستغاثة؟ 
نفس السؤال على مما يجري على اللسان فى مصر عند التعجب مثل: يا لهوى أو يا خبر أو يا خرابي. أيضا قول: يا نهار أبيض. ليس مقصود منها سب الدهر؟ أيضا ما هو حكم من كان مسافر بعيدا عن زوجته و قال "يا حبيبتى يا زوجتى " و هى غائبة و لم يقصد الاستغاثة بها بل يقصد انه اشتاق اليها و لم يكن يعلم ان هذه صيغة استغاثة و هل فى ما حدث شبهة ردة او كفر ام هل هذه صيغة ندب و ليست استغاثة . أعتقد ان كثير جدا من الناس يهتمون بهذه الفتوة و ارجو ان يستفيدوا بالاجابة شكرا

الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:

   فقول الشخص: يا ماما ونحوها عندما ينوبه شيء يبعد أن يكون المقصود به الاستغاثة سواء كانت الأم ميتة أم حية غائبة، وسواء كان الأمر الذي حدث مما يقدر عليه المخلوق أم مما لا يقدر عليه. وقول الزوج لزوجته يا حبيبتي أبعد ما يكون من الاستغاثة.

 وقد ذكر علماء البلاغة أن النداء قد يخرج عن معناه الأصلي الموضوع له فيستعمل في أغراض غير الطلب، وهذه الأغراض تفهم من قرائن الحال أو قرائن المقال، كأن يستعمل النداء في الزجر واللوم، أو التحسر والتأسف والتفجع والندم أو الندبة، أو الإغراء، أو اليأس وانقطاع الرجاء، أو التمني، أو التذكر واستحضار الصورة، أو التضجر، أو الاختصاص، أو التعجب، إلى غير ذلك مما ذكره أهل اللغة. ولمعرفة المزيد بهذا الخصوص يمكن مراجعة كتاب: البلاغة العربية أسسها وعلومها. لمؤلفه عبد الرحمن الميداني. ومن هذا الباب ما ذكر من ألفاظ من نحو: يا لهوي أو يا نهار أبيض... ونحو ذلك مما يقصد به التعجب ونحو ذلك.

  بقي أن نبين أنه على فرض أن أحدا استغاث بغير الله فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله وأن هذا شرك بالله تعالى فإنه لا يحكم بكفره بمجرد ذلك، فالتكفير له شروطه وضوابطه ومنها العلم، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 721 ففيها تفصيل ضوابط التكفير.

  والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page

----------

